# How good is the PUSH BUTTON IGNITION



## kHodE (Feb 27, 2007)

if you've read my previous postings you know that I am looking at getting the new 07 Altima 3.5 SE (which has push button ignition) 
i know that (or i think i know) that this feature is new for the 07's, but my question is , how new is it for nissan, have they ever used it on any of the other models, or in other countries, if so how well did it go for them
and my other question is for those out there that have the push button already, have you experienced any problems or difficulties with it yet
thanks


----------



## beckjar (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought a new '07 Altima 3.5 SE loaded, of course it comes w/ the push button ignition. So far so good, no problems at all. In fact I find it more efficient than a standard key start. Automatic start puts less wear/tear on the engine itself than a insert and turn key. Dude go with the '07 altima, it's awesome. I've only had mine for 3 days now and no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## kgornek (May 18, 2007)

No problems so far.


----------

